# [OT] Webradio mit Linux

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit Audiostreaming unter Linux hat.

Einen Shoutcast oder Icecast-Server aufzusetzen, ist ja kein Problem, nur muss dann der DJ ja zu diesem connecten und die Musik streamen. Unter Windows gibt es da z.B. ein Winampplugin (Sam), das den gesamten Winampoutput oder alternativ auch den gesamten Output des Soundsystems inklusive Mikrofon captured, nach MP3/OGG encodet und an den Shoutcast-Server sendet.

Aber wie macht man sowas unter Linux?

ChrisM

----------

## Aldo

Ich mach das mit xmms und ices.

ices sendet dann den Stream zum Icecast-Server.

Alternativ geht auch xmms und SimpleCast. (Das ist das "kleine" Sam2)

SimpleCast läuft nämlich prima mit wine...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jannis

Hiho,

nachdem ich lange bei einem WebRadio "nur" als Serveradmin und BotScripter gearbeitet habe, bin ich jez auch mal als Moderator eingestiegen. Bei mir läuft das folgendermaßen:

Ich benutze seit ca nem halben Jahr sehr erfolgreich den Jack-Server. IDJC (internet dj console) is ein programm, das wunderbar mit dem Jack-Server zusammenarbeitet. Die Mucke kommt bei mir aus dem XMMS und geht wie das MIC in die Jack-Ports von der IDJC, von dort wird das ganze auf nen Shoutcast-Server gestreamt. Natürlich kann man mit dem Programm auch auf nen Icecast streamen.

IDJC gibts hier: http://freshmeat.net/projects/idjc

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

danke für eure Posts, werde mir die Tools mal anschauen!  :Smile: 

ChrisM

----------

## MatzeOne

Dann werde ich auch mal IDJC ausprobieren. Läuft das auch mit dem mpd? Ich nutze im Moment nämlich viel lieber den gmpc als den xmms, gerade, wenn man viele Musikdateien auf dem Rechner hat und nicht alles in die Playlist laden will, um nen Titel zu suchen.

----------

## jannis

Das kommt darauf an, wie der mpd seine Audiosignale abgibt.

Wenn das per jack möglich ist, is das ganze kein Problem. Wenn das per OSS geschieht, kannste ma versuchen dieses hier zum Laufen zu bekommen:

http://fort.xdas.com/~kor/oss2jack/install.html

Damit kann man die OSS-Signale an jack leiten, klappt bei mir wunderbar. Hat nebenbei den Vorteil, dass man viele OSS-Programme parallel laufen lassen kann.

Man beachte, dass man für einen 2.6.15er Kernel den Patch hier benötigt:

http://www0.org/urt/fusd.patch

Es gibt auch ebuilds für fusd und oss2jack, dazu einfach ma im bugzilla von gentoo suchen.

----------

## MatzeOne

Schade, dass es kein ebuild für idjc gibt. Oder hab ich eins übersehen?

Ich bekomme zur Zeit, wenn ich idjc starten will diesen Fehler:

/usr/bin/python: can't open file '/usr/local/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/idjcgui.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory

Versuche den gerade zu beheben

----------

## firefly

siehe bugs.gentoo.org:=)

----------

## MatzeOne

na toll *g*

dacht ich mir doch... halt lang nichts mehr neues installiert, schon gar nicht außerhalb portage...

den "fehler" hab ich auch ausmerzen können...

die pfade in /usr/local/bin/idjc in zeile 21 und 22 einfach richtig gesetzt

----------

## MatzeOne

okay, makefile anpassen geht auch  :Wink: 

nun anderes problem

```
m1@tyne ~ % idjc                                               10.02.2006 15:38

Internet DJ Console Version 0.5.7 

Copyright 2005 Stephen Fairchild 

Released under the GNU General Public License V2.0

Console: ISO-8859-1  File names: ISO-8859-1

MPlayer protocol: 2

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.

loading driver ..

apparent rate = 44100

configuring for 44100Hz, period = 2048 frames, buffer = 2 periods

Note: audio device hw:0 doesn't support a 32bit sample format so JACK will try a

 24bit format instead

Note: audio device hw:0 doesn't support a 24bit sample format so JACK will try a

 16bit format instead

nperiods = 2 for capture

Note: audio device hw:0 doesn't support a 32bit sample format so JACK will try a

 24bit format instead

Note: audio device hw:0 doesn't support a 24bit sample format so JACK will try a

 16bit format instead

nperiods = 2 for playback

No server data file found

Failed to read playerdefaults file

subgraph starting at idjc-mx timed out (subgraph_wait_fd=13, status = 0, state =

 Running)

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 458.280 msecs

```

Das Problem äußert sich in ein unbenutzbares GUI. Das Fenster ist da, aber die Schaltflächen fehlen  :Sad: 

Nachtrag: Nu wurden mal die Schaltflächen angezeigt, aber funktionieren tun sie trotzdem nicht...

----------

## MatzeOne

Okay... Wenn ich erstmal jackd separat starte und dann idjc hinterher bekomm ich auch eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung:

```
vu_update - invalid line from mixer: 

vu_update - invalid line from mixer: 

vu_update - invalid line from mixer: 

vu_update - invalid line from mixer: 

vu_update - invalid line from mixer: 

vu_update - invalid line from mixer: 

vu_update - invalid line from mixer: 

vu_update - invalid line from mixer: 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/idjcgui.py", line 646, in vu_update

    print "vu_update - invalid line from mixer:", line

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/idjcgui.py", line 607, in destroy

    self.send_new_mixer_stats()

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/idjcgui.py", line 364, in send_new_mixer_stats

    self.mixer_ctrl.flush()

IOError: [Errno 32] Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)

Server got ^C interrupt.

```

----------

## Tenobok

Ich glaube Muse wurde noch nicht erwähnt:

http://muse.dyne.org/

Sieht eigentlich super aus um einen Streamingserver zu füttern. 

Muse ist auch in Portage: media-sound/muse

----------

## MatzeOne

ja, muse hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert... aber war damit gar nicht zufrieden...

na ja, ich teste's vielleicht noch mal...

----------

## MatzeOne

Okay, mit muse klappt's und ich hab mich auch schon fast dran gewöhnt  :Wink: 

----------

## ro

also idjc sieht super aus. Genau sowas hab ich immer gesucht, aber halt nicht für nen stream sondern für stinknormale audioausgabe. Ich bin nämlich gelegentlich dj-vertretung und würd lieber unter linux arbeiten. hat da jemand empfehlungen?

----------

## MatzeOne

nee sorry... bin auch noch am durchtesten...

muse funktioniert mitm icecasst2-server ja im prinip schon - nur hab ich beim client (zuhörer) da immer aussetzer...

und das liegt sicher nicht an der verbindung (LAN)

Edit: Als ogg-vorbis-stream klappt's wunderbar  :Smile: 

----------

## Tenobok

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> nee sorry... bin auch noch am durchtesten...
> 
> muse funktioniert mitm icecasst2-server ja im prinip schon - nur hab ich beim client (zuhörer) da immer aussetzer...
> 
> und das liegt sicher nicht an der verbindung (LAN)
> ...

 

Vielleicht wird das mit der neusten Version besser? Ist leider noch nicht in Portage, gibt's aber im Bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122409

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Habe für die aktuelle Version von IDJC ein Ebuild gemacht/umgeschrieben (danke überigens für die Empfehlung, klasse Programm   :Shocked: )

 *idjc-0.5.7.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

----------

## SkaaliaN

xmms2 kann sowas. nur das ist noch sehr instabil. wenn es aber mal läuft ist es optimal..!ist praktisch ein eigener soundserver..!

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich streame seit ca. 4 Monaten jeden Samstagabend eine Sendung. Ich verwende dafür allerdings keinen Computer, wo ich die Musik dann "zusammenklicke", sondern mixe das ganze live als DJ. Die Musik geht dann vom Mischpult zur Soundkarte (Mischpult rec-out -> Soundkarte line-in) und von dort dann via media-sound/darksnow zum icecast-Server. 

Für mich liegt der Vorteil bei darksnow (und dem zugrunde liegenden media-sound/darkice) darin, daß ich den gesendeten Stream gleich noch als Mitschnitt auf die Festplatte speichern kann und mir auch verschiedene Konfigurationen von darksnow abspeichern kann (was mir zum Beispiel mit muse noch nicht geglückt ist).

Was ich allerdings mit darkice/darksnow noch nicht zustandebekommen habe, mal eine Sendung mit xmms zu machen. Ich schaffe es auf Teufel komm raus nicht, daß der Sound vom xmms via darkice an den icecast-Server gestreamt wird. Im Moment habe ich noch den Mixer meiner Soundblaster Live! Platinum unter Verdacht, das ich da irgendwas noch falsch eingestellt habe, aber der Mixer is ja auch ein Kapitel für sich  :Smile: 

Achja... noch etwas. Die darksnow-Version in portage ist etwas problematisch. Die friert gerne ein, wobei der Stream dann trotzdem weiterläuft (da darksnow eh nur ein GUI für darkice - das eigentlich Streamingproggie - ist). Dieser Fehler ist in Version 0.6 behoben. Da ich keine Lust habe, zu warten bis sich mal ein Gentoo-dev bequemt und die Version im portage-tree einpflegt, habe ich einen eigenen ebuild erstellt, den man sich über den Link "my portage overlay" in meiner Signatur runterladen kann.

Grüße

Poly

P.S.: Der DJ-Link zu dem Bild ist seeeeehr langsam. Also bitte etwas Geduld beim Anschauen  :Wink: 

P.P.S.: Wer sich für die Sendung interessiert, einfach mal das "/me @ discogs" in meiner Signatur anklicken.

----------

